# Would Mordor resist United States Army ?



## Koros (Dec 18, 2002)

Kind' of stupid but fun question.

Do you think Mordor and Sauron's power would resist an attack from the United state army with its thanks, tomahowks and non conventional weapons ?

Koros


----------



## Mablung (Dec 18, 2002)

It would be funny to see a Nazgul on a flying mount try and take on a SAM missile launcher.


----------



## Beorn (Dec 18, 2002)

Pretty much no. Nuke Mordor! Nothing grows there to begin with!


----------



## Merlin (Dec 18, 2002)

US military -no question.

pretty scary if you think about it...


----------



## Beruthiel (Dec 18, 2002)

*Even scarier...*

An alliance between the US and Mordor. (Not that it would ever happen...) But imagine the armor plated Oliphaunts carrying Marines, the Nazgul equipped with Patriot Missiles and stealth technology...

Nah, on second thought, that's just too scary.


----------



## Aerin (Dec 19, 2002)

Heehee, instead of Eowyn defeating the Nazgul king with a sword, give her a tommy gun....


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 19, 2002)

"What do I need some silly Ring for," Sauron laughed madly, "I have the US Navy Seals!"  
Haw haw, I'm sorry nobody's taking this very seriously, Koros. Not a bad question, really. 

"Hoom, hum, there looms Orthanc," Treebeard boomed, "Bergalad, lock and load!" *Bregalad comes with a loaded rocket launcher*


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 19, 2002)

Sauron may have been foolish at times but he was not an outright fool. Sauron was resourcesful and therefore his millitary power would increase in protorion with the avialable resources. Sauron would surely attempt to currupt men/women is the highest positions of power though. When he succeeds in currupting even one person in a high postion of power that becomes an enornous threat to the rest of the world. He would surely try to cause things such as race or holy wars as well. He may well be able to destroy the U.S.

PS: Someone mentioned nukes.. surely Sauron would aquire his own.


----------



## Koros (Dec 19, 2002)

We must not forget that Sauron uses mighty magic powers.
I didn't read the silmarilion, but are you so sure the US army could resit the magic power of sauron ?

Koros


----------



## Mablung (Dec 19, 2002)

Sauron is a big target and I dont think his magic would help him against a few missiles.


----------



## Arvedui (Dec 20, 2002)

Yes, Koros. I personally believe that Mordor would have been able to withstand an attack from the Armed Forces of the US. Considering that evolution of military technology and tactics does not apply to one part only, IMO Mordor would have been as well equipped as the US, and with the personal power of Sauron behind it. Without insulting someone, I think Sauron would outsmart Rumsfeld and the Joint Chiefs any given day.


----------



## faila (Dec 20, 2002)

I would have to agree that suron would advance his weapons and tactics, so it would be a closely fought battle.


----------



## Nefmariel (Dec 21, 2002)

It would be interesting, on the side of Mordor all of these interesting, creatures, weapons, etc. but we'd finish them off with a neucliear missle.


----------



## Ecthelion (Dec 22, 2002)

Sauron wouldn't have any time to upgrade his technology, the US would have already slaughtered everyone in Mordor And think about, Nuclear Power or Magic? Nuclear Power sounds a little bit more powerful to me


----------



## Isenho (Dec 23, 2002)

bullets versus arrows...hmmmmmmmm....


----------



## faila (Dec 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nain Ironfoot _
> *Sauron wouldn't have any time to upgrade his technology, the US would have already slaughtered everyone in Mordor And think about, Nuclear Power or Magic? Nuclear Power sounds a little bit more powerful to me *


 Nuclear power obeys the law of physics and the other laws of nature. Magic doesnt. Which is truly more powerful?


----------



## Koros (Dec 23, 2002)

Magic.

Koros


----------



## Ecthelion (Dec 23, 2002)

Nuclear Power.

Nain


----------



## Naurnedist (Dec 23, 2002)

bah just send in some Canadian snipers, bye bye nazgul


----------



## Omar (Dec 24, 2002)

The US is our present worlds Mordor.

Bush would be having tea with Sauron, his new master. Wait, doesn't Bush wear a gold band?...his precious...


----------



## FoolOfATook (Dec 24, 2002)

"the United state army with its thanks"

Not to further derail any legitimate debate here, but when I read that typo, I couldn't help but think of an exchange from the Marx Brothers film Duck Soup

Chico-"I'm not going out in battle unless I can go in one of those big metal things"

Groucho- "Tanks?"

Chico- "Your Welcome"

It went something very much like that.


----------



## Isenho (Dec 24, 2002)

lol, good one

be an awsome fight, Oliphaunts versus tanks. just think once the oli's get ON the tanks.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 24, 2002)

Omar is right, and the Webmaster has posted proof here.


----------



## Isenho (Dec 24, 2002)

LOL thats awsome!

his dad might be Morgoth..must find proof.....


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 25, 2002)

The U.S. would get killed by Mordor. By the time they realized Sauron was attacking them half the country would be wiped out, our intelligence isn't the most intelligent, remember after 9/11: "oh yeah sorry everyone we saw that coming a few weeks ago but we forgot to do something about it, we didn't take it seriously", or something like that, our intelligence is a wee bit slow on the uptake it seems. And besides, Sauron would just stare at any attacking armies with his eye or send his nazgul out and they'd all get scared and run away, Mordor Definitely.


----------



## Isenho (Dec 26, 2002)

well, Aragorn took on 4 Nazguls by himself with fire!


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 26, 2002)

Well Aragorn's different, he's a Numenorean king, American's are wusses(sp?), we run from everything, the majority of us anyway...


----------



## Naurnedist (Dec 28, 2002)

if the canadian army had weapons we would be very dangerous. i think the US would call the canadians for help.


----------



## krash8765 (Dec 28, 2002)

If Mordor existed in this day and age and technology was allowed to progress there as well then possibly the United States could take on the United States Army because, Sauron would focus all his power on creating weapons of Mass destruction of the likes that we couldnt even dream of. we would be screwed. But if the United States Army were to enter the world of Middle-earth during the War of the Ring, Mordor would not stand a chance. We would bomb the **** out of them for months at a time and possibly use chemical and biological weapons wiping out all the orcs, the Nazgul would be shot out of the sky to land on the ground alive. Then armored divisions would sweep the lands of Mordor killing any survivors and Barad-dur would fall like a ice cream cone on a hot day. I bet this all could be accomplished in under a month too.


----------



## Fimbrethil (Dec 29, 2002)

Uh...I think the magic of Sauron would prevail. His powers are both mighty and subtle. He turned many great men from the Numenorians, he would turn many of the US military. His powers would cause the bombs to do damage to their own masters, his words would twist the hearts of men against each other.

After all, he drove denethor to madness, and he is but a shadow of Morgoth who turned the heart of Feanor against the Valar.

And what use are bombs, when a keen mind and power could change the trajectory, rendering it harmless to his lands, and send it against the very people who launched it.


----------



## Athelas (Dec 30, 2002)

*Tanks for the memories*

>Do you think Mordor and Sauron's power would resist an attack from the United state army with its thanks<

You're welcome. 

Sauron isn't stupid; he'd declare war on the US, surrender, and then apply for humanitarian aid to rebuild Mordor's infrastructure.


----------



## *Lady Aragorn* (Dec 31, 2002)

U.S. army!!!


----------



## goldmare (Jan 1, 2003)

Thank you, krash8765, I have been reading this and was about to say the same thing. It really depends on whether or not Sauron was allowed to prepare for an attack by the US Army. If so, then I think he would win, because, as people have said, he would corrupt those in power and acquire the technology needed. But if the US Army were suddenly brought in to do battle, without Sauron being warned of its power, he would be wiped out and squashed like a bug. In all cases, he would atleast prove to be a very formidable enemy.


----------



## EL GALLO (Apr 15, 2003)

If the numenoreans were able to defeat Sauron while he had the Ring then there is no reason to think that the American Army would be defeated by him.


----------



## Feanorian (Apr 15, 2003)

US Special Forces and Marines against Uruk Hai. The battle of all time. If the two dimensions fused at the same time America would win easily but if the two developed equally then who knows. But we all know that America is in reality Valinor and that our founding fathers are The Valar....just a little humor.


----------



## Eledhwen (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Even scarier...*



> _Originally posted by Beruthiel _
> *An alliance between the US and Mordor. *


You mean there isn't one?



> _Originally posted by Athelas: _*Sauron isn't stupid; he'd declare war on the US, surrender, and then apply for humanitarian aid to rebuild Mordor's infrastructure.*


Or be taken prisoner and, because of his usefulness and twisting of minds, would direct the policy of the United States to its eventual destruction (as he did with Numenor. He was fair of face then, but political correctness rules now, and that's a great tool for manipulating the gullible)


----------



## Snaga (Apr 16, 2003)

Thank you Eledhwen you said exactly what I was going to do. Anyone think that Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld are so pure of heart that they would not be seduced by the evil whisperings of Sauron??

'Burn the White Tree of Telperion on the White House lawn, and I can give oil, power and eternal youth that LA cosmetic surgeons could never achieve...'

Come to think of it... Paul Wolfowitch... that's a pretty suspicious name. Are we sure it hasn't already happened?


----------

